# Meet my Mums next door neighbour....!



## NewBeetlePaul (May 25, 2002)

74 - prefers children to his wife who for whatever reasons has stuck with him despite his previous convictions for the same crime. I think the houses that surround 14 PARKLANDS WAY, POYNTON, CHESHIRE had right to know what sort or beast lives there.

Full story here:

http://www.stockportexpress.co.uk/news/s/219/219662_paedophile__abused_series_of_young_girls.html


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Looks like Syd Little.

Bet your Mum's pleased then!


----------



## baynesey (Jul 20, 2006)

best make his life hell then fella, scum like that shouldnt get a chance to breathe! .. I bet the house was provided for him too [smiley=furious3.gif]


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

One of 2 things will probably happen when everybody and their dog finds out his whereabouts:

1) he'll be moved quick pronto because the abuse will start (verbal/attacks on his home) ....... result, you don't want him anywhere near

or

2) the authorities will not give a dam about him and let him stew in the abuse which unfortunately will affect your mum's peace and quiet :?

Hopefully it will be the former and not the later :?

Hev x


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

NewBeetlePaul said:


> 74 - prefers children to his wife who for whatever reasons has stuck with him despite his previous convictions for the same crime. I think the houses that surround 14 PARKLANDS WAY, POYNTON, CHESHIRE had right to know what sort or beast lives there.
> 
> Full story here:
> 
> http://www.stockportexpress.co.uk/news/s/219/219662_paedophile__abused_series_of_young_girls.html


Once the other prisoners get their hands on him, life will become absolute hell :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I wish you had put this in the flame room so I could say what I want to :evil:


----------



## NewBeetlePaul (May 25, 2002)

He moved there about a year/18 months ago. Its a wee bungalow - like my mums in a quiet (pensioner-ish) area. House is his and worth about Â£300,000

He has got 2 years so in eight months he will be back peering over the fence at my sisters two (13 and 11 yrs) daughters until I poke the dirty b*st*rd in the eye with my right fist - even if he is 74!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Is there any need for this post at all? Whether this person has committed these offenses or not - what have you achieved? Looking for a job with The Sun or News Of The World?

Mob rule....... hrm..... there are good examples of where that leads to!

PS - I'm not really that mentally stable at this time and find, when in this frame of mind, I'm prone to spamming peoples addresses with free offers, gifts & magazines...... your mum No.12 or 16?


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

saint said:


> Is there any need for this post at all? Whether this person has committed these offenses or not - what have you achieved? Looking for a job with The Sun or News Of The World?
> 
> Mob rule....... hrm..... there are good examples of where that leads to!
> 
> PS - I'm not really that mentally stable at this time and find, when in this frame of mind, I'm prone to spamming peoples addresses with free offers, gifts & magazines...... your mum No.12 or 16?


Got to agree, I'm very uncomfortable with this post. Vigilante justice and all that. When we start to take matters into our own hands - it's a very slippery slope. The media hype about such matters doesn't help :?


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

I think the more people who are made aware of this man the better, he has made his victims lives hell and has pretty much got away with it maybe a mob would make the local Authorities do something,


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

yeah, like that fantastic example of mob rule that caused a PAEDIATRICIAN'S house in Portsmouth to be pelted with stones a few years back...... :?

I know we have a flame room, and an off topic section, but is there really a need for this on what is still a car forum?? I understand the original poster's concerns, but we have enough foaming at the mouth, roid-ragers on here already, let's not give them more fuel eh?


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Its quite clear cut with this fella and whilst my command of the english language may not be the best, i do know the difference between a Paediatrician and a Paedophile

Without wanting to go into details this has cropped up in my local community (200 yds from primary school amazingly enough) what this person is on the list for I don't know, but most parents are aware of the situation, nobody has gone round there 'mob handed' everybody is extra vigilante, however if something was to happen i would'nt be too upset if a 'mob' got to him before the police


----------



## Trax (Aug 11, 2006)

I am also as others are worried about nameing and shaming scum like this, as the fall out of that is well known, i.e. move away where not known, free to do it again etc.

What should happen is these people are dealt with properly by the authorities, have their balls chopped of and that sort of stuff, but then again we now live in a criminal orientated society, where their rights are far more important than the possible future victims rights.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

It was an eye opener on BBC 2 nights ago, they showed a Bail House in Bristol that housed several molesters, one had even murdered his victim. They were all let out to mix with the public during the day.
One was filmed spending time with small children another was seen taking photos of them.....

They are sick people that should be simply deleted, yes killed.


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

You've all got it wrong, it's obvious tha that the kids were asking for it by dressing provocatively and we should all be feeling sorry for this man, who needs our help and understanding.....

Nah, cut his balls off and feed them to him before handing him over to the parents of the children he abused.


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

I'm all for a 'Sarah's law' in this country, which would allow the whereabouts of paedophiles to be public knowledge and give parents the chance to protect their kids.

If I found one was living near me and my family however, I wouldn't hesitate for a minute in ripping his throat out. I'd take the consequences that came with that.

Paedophiles CANNOT be reabilitated, whatever the hand wringing do gooders say. Castration and prison is the only way forward.


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

StuarTT said:


> You've all got it wrong, it's obvious tha that the kids were asking for it by dressing provocatively and we should all be feeling sorry for this man, who needs our help and understanding.... =quote]
> 
> actually an interesting point, as it's often the same parents who see no problem in dressing their little ones in this season's best 'lolitta' get up who are also the first to break out the burning torches and pitchforks when a paedo is found in their local community...
> 
> please don't think for one minute that I'm a hand-wringing liberal, I just wanted to make the point that this is, when all's said and done, a car forum - and I think that the least the mods could do is to move this to the flame room :?


----------



## NewBeetlePaul (May 25, 2002)

saint said:


> PS - I'm not really that mentally stable at this time and find, when in this frame of mind, I'm prone to spamming peoples addresses with free offers, gifts & magazines...... your mum No.12 or 16?


You could try it - but I wouldnt :roll:


----------



## NewBeetlePaul (May 25, 2002)

Thats very noble too - stick up for a paedophile and threaten to send a 69 year old lady junk mail.

You must have been a charmer in the school playground


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Who's threatening who?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Interesting reactions to this post...and a subject that causes me considerable anguish (and rage)

I'm afraid, rightly or wrongly I find myself in the "name and shame" camp - and worse.

Why? Some twenty or so years ago I recieved a phone call from Jac telling me to get home asap. When I arrived I had to listen to my 2 year old son tell me why he didn't want to go and stay with his Grandad..."no, no granda, I get "glit" in my throat when Du***n sticks his dinky in my mouth"
"Glit" is what junior called snot when he had a cold...it doesn't take a lot of imagination to understand in what context my kid used the term "glit" in this situation:evil:

D is his grandad's adopted son, 15 years old at the time at the time he carried his abuse. Not a lot of point in going on with the rest of the story...police and social services involved.

The bloke (a weird sod) is still around and I occassionaly see him out and about - and yes, given half the chance I'd quite happily rip his ba**s off etc. 
I'd get enormous satisfaction, I'd ineviatably have to suffer the consequences - not least of which my kid would become aware of what happened all those years ago. Thankfully my boy seems to have forgotten and it's this alone that really holds me back.

Twenty odd years on the anger hasn't subsided; one day though, rightly or wrongly...

Dave


----------



## pitzey (Sep 1, 2006)

i have two daughters and if any little scum bag kiddie fiddler did something then all i can say is motorway bridges.... bang the F-----N lot of them away.

If the krays were still around then a lot of this stuff would not be happeneing.

Or better still hang draw and quater them scum bags :twisted: [smiley=behead2.gif]


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> If the krays were still around then a lot of this stuff would not be happeneing.


OMG - that's fantastic. Wasn't it "gay" Ronnie that was accused to doing a little fiddle too?


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

As a parent with a 3 year old girl and a 5year old boy I cannot understand why ANYONE would defend such actions.

If anyone touched my kids I'd probably end up doing time :evil:

In the town I grew up in the council relocated one of these beasts into a house adjacent to a kids playground. I mean FFS what are these do-gooders thinking about ??? Once the neighbourhood found out who was staying there there was a lot of interest :wink: in the house.

What was the councils solution to this ? They installed a higher fence at the rear of the guys house so he could not see the kids in the play park :? I mean FFS its namby pamby approaches like this that are fcuking up this country :x :x


----------



## BorderFox (Jun 21, 2003)

If the original poster had named and shamed a burglar who was living next door to his mum you`d all be thanking him and double checking your doors at night. After all we wouldnt want our precious cars and plasma screens nicked. But because he names a NONCE people dont like that. Children are the most precious thing in the world. They MUST be protected from monsters like this. If this man had broken into your house and stolen your car he would have received about 2 years, but he committed a more grievous crime and still only received 2 years. Do the Courts not value children?


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

pitzey said:


> If the krays were still around then a lot of this stuff would not be happeneing.
> 
> Or better still hang draw and quater them scum bags :twisted: [smiley=behead2.gif]


What a sense of justice you have. String 'em up eh! [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]

It's not the mob mentality this country (or any other) requires but a 'firm but fair' system of policing and justice.

And the comment about the Krays, doesn't need to be dignified by a response.

By the way it's 'happening' and 'quarter'.... :roll:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

GW1970 said:


> pitzey said:
> 
> 
> > If the krays were still around then a lot of this stuff would not be happeneing.
> ...


He's a Gloucester boy :lol:


----------



## ir_fuel (Jan 10, 2003)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Thankfully my boy seems to have forgotten and it's this alone that really holds me back.


Don't count too much on this dough. This stuff can be "re-discovered" by his brain one day or another, even by just reading something silly, someone saying something or by watching tv, doing completely unrelated stuff but where the brain has created some "link" with the abuse. I dont want to depress you, but you have to take into account that this might as well happen one day sooner or later.

I hope for you it never does, ofcourse :wink:

As far as the molesters are concerned, i'd say, hang them from the highest tree. My ex-gf worked in psychiatry and the stories i heard from her ... these ppl cannot be cured, they can only be "stored away" from the public,despite all treatments they try, oh, and castration doenst help, coz its a mental illness, and using an erect penis is just a way of exploiting it. Plenty of other ways to molest children when you are impotent ...


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Agreed mate, I was about to tell you Dave, I had things happen to me at about 5 years old that I would never want to discuss with anyone, I remember it all vividly, just because I didnt mention it to my parents at the time(not sure if I felt it was "normal" behaviour or if I felt it was wrong, really not sure) doesnt mean it didnt haunt me .

I would really like to know if it has actually done me any harm in any way, or possibly lead me to harming others in the future? Who knows, I am at least aware that "something" happened in my early years.

I would guarantee that he will remember this horrible event


----------

